
Trump tells reporters aboard Air Force One he is banning TikTok - zone411
https://twitter.com/JoshNBCNews/status/1289385534545043456
======
jmpman
Renegade... renegade. I enjoy TikTok, but until China allows free access of US
apps and websites into their marketplace, I consider this a trade war which
the president can conduct.

~~~
michaelmrose
What the president can and cannot do isn't based on what you deem acceptable
its based on matters of law. Furthermore claiming to be able to do something
you can't actually erodes your authority and power in a conflict.

~~~
jmpman
He will use an executive order. The same he could have used to order masks be
worn.

------
hnaccy
Maybe I am the odd one out but I actually enjoy Tiktok and I don't like the
idea of the president being able to ban apps unilaterally.

I hope this doesn't go through.

~~~
thinkloop
> Trump’s comments come as it was reported Friday that Microsoft has held
> talks to buy the TikTok video-sharing mobile app from Chinese owner
> ByteDance.

It's to make sure MSFT gets it and at a good price. Trump is very aware of the
power of signaling whether it pans out or not.

------
mjs33
Does he have the authority to do this?

~~~
grecy
This [1] article mentions that Trump signed executive order 13873 [2] in May
2019 which could be used to force Apple and Google to remove it from their app
stores.

[1] [https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/07/24/trump-cant-ban-
tiktok-f...](https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/07/24/trump-cant-ban-tiktok-free-
chinese-apps/)

[2] [https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-actions/executive-
or...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/presidential-actions/executive-order-
securing-information-communications-technology-services-supply-chain/)

------
ggm
Has there been a successful instance of a widespread ban on software in the
internet at large? Napster and BitTorrent says no.

~~~
karterk
If that is the case, then so many people should be using Twitter and Google in
China, where they are banned. Fact is 99% of people will not bother using a
VPN to access TikTok -- anyway clones will appear pretty soon and they will
grab the market.

~~~
ggm
Widespread. China and Iran and Pakistan bans are not affecting Brazil, Europe
or Canada. How is Trump going to stop ubiquitous VPN usage from the USA
without the great firewall of China?

~~~
hombre_fatal
He just needs to take it off app stores.

~~~
michaelmrose
Which he can't unless apple and google opt to do so. If so he should have made
an plea to them instead of pretending he could ban it by fiat.

